# Technicolor TC8305C Ethernet ports not Responding



## Vranker_Thrax (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a Technicolor TC305C gateway that has great working wifi... but the ethernet ports are totally inactive. I tried to do a hard reset and simply unplugging it for a time and re plugging it in, and nothing has helped. I have all four of the ports plugged in, and have 1 brand-new cable plugged into a perfectly working device, and the three other cables all work too. The lights indicating connection will not even turn on. I am just grateful I can connect via wifi on my devices, but I would like to have the ethernet working if i can. In the router settings, it says that the ethernet is working, but when you look at the status of the ethernet ports, it says that all of them are inactive. I could use some help here.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hardware fault. If you aren't getting link indication (ie: green light), the ports are likely faulty.


----------



## Vranker_Thrax (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like a needed replacement huh?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be my answer, yes. Most ISPs will replace faulty hardware, unless that is your personally owned modem/router.


----------

